# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  खाने के बाद चाय पीना कितना सही

## Krishna

ऑफिस में हम सभी खाने के बाद चाय पी लेते हैं |
भोजन करना हमारे जीवित रहने के लिये बेहद जरूरी होता है। और पौष्टिक भोजन सही तरीके और समय से करना स्वस्थ रहने की दष्टि से बेहद जरूरी होता है। जिस तरह से भोजन करने के पहले हम कुछ अच्छी आदतों को अपनाना चाहिये ठीक उसी तरह से ही भोजन करने के बाद भी कुछ जरुरी बातों का ख्*याल रखना चाहिये। ऐसा इसलिये क्योंकि भोजन करने के बाद कुछ चीजें हमारे लिए लाभदायक होती हैं तो कुछ नुकसानदेह भी हो सकती हैं। ऐसी ही एक आदत है भोजन के बाद चाय पीना। कई लोगों को भोजन करने के तुरंत बाद चाय पीने की आदत होती है, लेकिन क्या ये आदत स्वास्थ्य के लिये सही है या गलत? चलिये जानें -

----------


## Krishna

...........................

----------


## Krishna

*भोजन करने के बाद चाय न पिएं*खाना खाने के बाद चाय पीना हम भारतीयों की आदत में शामिल है, लेकिन यह गलत है। कुछ लोग कहते हैं कि वे खाना खाने के तुरंत बाद चाय पीने की आदत रखते हैं, खासतौर पर सर्दियो में तो हमेशा उन्हें खाने के बाद चाय चाहिये ही होती है। लेकिन आपको बता दें कि भोजन करने के तुरंत बाद चाय पीना सेहत के लिए कतई अच्छी बात नहीं हैं। ऐसा इसलिये क्योंकि चाय की पत्ती में अम्लीय गुण होते हैं और जब वो भोजन के प्रोटीन के साथ मिलते हैं तो प्रोटीन सख्त हो जाता है, जिस वजह से उसे पचाने में हमारी पाचन प्रणाली को मुश्किल होती है और अधिक मेहनत करनी पड़ती है। इसलिए चाय का सेवन खाना खाने के तुरंत बाद ना ही करें तो अच्छा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

इसके अलावा चाय में कैफीन होता है, जोकि ब्*लड प्रेशर को बढ़ाता है। साथ ही कैफीन की मात्र शरीर में कोर्टिसोल अर्थात स्*टेरॉयड हार्मोंस को बढ़ा देती है, जिससे शरीर को कई प्रकार की समस्याओं का सामना करना पड़ सकता है। इनमें दिल से संबंधित समस्याएं, जायबिटीज़ व वजन का बढ़ना प्रमुख होती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

दरअसल चाय में "पॉलिफेनोल्स" और "टेनिन्स" आदि तत्व होते हैं जोकि शरीर के लिये भोजन से आयरन को सोखने नहीं देते हैं। खासतौर पर महिलाएं जिनमें आयरन व अकेल्शियम आदि की कमी होती है, उनके लिए खाने के बाद चाय पीना नुकसानदायक होता है। यदि आप चाय या कॉफी के बिना रह ही नहीं सकते हैं तो कम से कम भोजन के एक घंटे बाद इनका सेवन करें। इससे तब तक खाने में पाये जाने वाले आयरन को शरीर द्वारा काफी हद तक अवशोषित कर लिया जाएगा।

----------


## shriram

बहुत अच्छा लिखा है मित्र .एक बुरी एवं नुकसानदायक आदत के प्रति सचेत करने के लिए हम सभी का धन्यबाद स्वीकार करें .

----------


## Krishna

> बहुत अच्छा लिखा है मित्र .एक बुरी एवं नुकसानदायक आदत के प्रति सचेत करने के लिए हम सभी का धन्यबाद स्वीकार करें .


शुक्रिया मित्र ....

----------

